# Nikon D70 mit welchem Objektiv? Original oder Sigma



## ichbinderpicknicker (26. September 2004)

Moin,
da ich den Kauf der Nikon D70 erwäge, bitte ich um einen kleinen Ratschlag zur Objektivwahl.
Einerseits interessiere ich mich für das Nikon Kit mit dem 18-70er Ojektiv (Kosten ~1200 Euro), andererseits höre ich immer wieder, daß man auch den Body der Kamera (~920 Euro) mit dem Objektiv Sigma 18-125mm F3.5-5.6 DC (~240 Euro) kombinieren sollte, so u.a. Geld spart und ein absolutes Allround-Genie sich zusammengstellt hat.
Was meint Ihr dazu.
Grüße

P.S.: Irgenwelche Umstimmungen in Richtung Canon 300D oder andere Modelle interessieren mich nicht und gehen auch am Thema vorbei. Danke


----------



## noizeemusic (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

was du für ein Objektiv kaufst, hängt stark vom Einsatzzweck deiner Kamera ab (und von deinem Geldbeutel...)

Sigma ist oftmals günstiger als Nikon. Achte auf ein Lichtstarkes Objektiv und wenn du nicht viel rumschlebben willst suche dir eins, was einen vernünftigen Brennweitenbereich abdeckt.


----------



## McAce (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß etwas spät habe aber dein Post jetzt erst gelesen.

Ich habe mein NikonD70 mit 28-80 mm Orginalobjektiv bei Saturn für 960€
bekommen.


----------

